# What were other peoples CRL measurements at 11 weeks 4 days or thereabouts????????



## baby5811

Just wondering what others measure in MM ... as they say they all grow the same upto a certin point :shrug:


----------



## Cuffy

Mine were 4.94 & 4.84 hope that helps


----------



## MrsN

Hi, mine was 48mm at 11 weeks and 5 days xx


----------



## JacquiKeren

hi. mine was 42mm at 11+2 days x


----------



## sequeena

39mm at 10+6


----------



## sun

At 12+2 LO was 62mm.


----------



## ArcaneSpark

At 12 +1 I was 54mm


----------



## ArcaneSpark

Embryonic Crown-Rump Length:

The length of the embryo on the longest axis (excluding the yolk sac) constitutes the crown-rump length. This is among the best documented parameters to date the embryo, with accuracy of +/- 3-5 days. As a rough rule of thumb, the CRL + 6.5 = Menstrual Age in Weeks.

From:
https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html


----------



## sun

OOPS! Never mind :haha:


----------



## gemma r

mine was 67.4 at 12+5days does any 1 know the average? x


----------



## pcake

Mine was 55 mm at 11+5, at the time I tried to find averages but couldn't x


----------

